# Cardio Discussion, Your Thoughts



## Stacked (Sep 29, 2011)

Although many here may hate it (myself included), it can't be ignored completely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My main question is: How many of you subscribe to the old way of fat burning cardio: low to moderate intensity for longer periods (30 minutes to an hour), vs. high intensity cardio for around 20 minutes?

We all know by now that both have ups and downs, so which do you think:

*is more effective for burning fat
*develops endurance
*is more effective for strengthening your lungs
*have other general health benefits or negatives


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Sep 29, 2016)

Bringing this back from the dead. I'm searching on here now but I'm looking for a better way to shed fat.   I guess I would say at the moment doing a "lean bulk" eating pretty decent. Not going crazy eating everything in sight. Im not looking to-do a cut or contest or any of that but I am looking to get my BF down a little while maintaining strength etc.Anyway what do you guys usually do for cardio? Before or after workout? Fasted or not? Length of cardio? And do you guys do steady state or high intensity cardio? 

The way my schedule is now the only time I can really do cardio would be after my workout.


----------



## trodizzle (Sep 29, 2016)

Stacked said:


> Although many here may hate it (myself included), it can't be ignored completely!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



25 min on the stairclimber daily is my go-to. As long as I'm drenched in sweat, I feel accomplished and that's always the cast by 25 min on that machine.


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 29, 2016)

Both... although imo sprint work (HIIT) is better at burning calories than steady state cardio.


I always preferred to do cardio on its own day, if possible. If not, after a workout.


For the moment, I do sprints once a week and a 3.2 mile run every week. If I wanted to cut I would drop calories and add in another sprint session.


----------



## trodizzle (Sep 29, 2016)

Stacked said:


> Although many here may hate it (myself included), it can't be ignored completely!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



25 min on the stairclimber daily is my go-to. As long as I'm drenched in sweat, I feel accomplished and that's always the cast by 25 min on that machine.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 29, 2016)

I do 15-20 minutes sprints/interval training on the stepmill 2-4 times a week.  When I want to kickstart fat loss I also swim a half mile twice a week on top of that.  Anybody else swim for their cardio?


----------



## Joliver (Sep 29, 2016)

It took 5 years for somebody to answer this thread. Better late than never, I guess, but it does show you where cardio is on the UG priority list.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 29, 2016)

i damn near tore my hammie off doing sprints..Im still not 100%


----------



## bvs (Sep 29, 2016)

The closest i get to cardio is when im balls deep


----------



## automatondan (Sep 29, 2016)

I would like to know your current stats...?  The reason why is that many dudes want to "recomp" (myslef included) when they actually dont have enough muscle to do so... 

Now, I think that cardio may get a bad rap on this board.... And I do hear the brothers' logic on this thought... However, I feel (broscience) that cardio, after intense compound weight training, or maybe at a completely separate time, could be helpful in increasing metabolism, thus giving a little extra kick in body recomp...


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 29, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> I would like to know your current stats...?  The reason why is that many dudes want to "recomp" (myslef included) when they actually dont have enough muscle to do so...



Second that statement. Post stats. Don't make this mistake.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 29, 2016)

Either 3, 5 or 10 rounds on the heavy bag anywhere from 3-6x per week depending upon training goals at that point in time.

Will also do HIIT on the Air Dyne at the gym if I'm feelin' froggy after a workout.


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Sep 29, 2016)

TrickWilliams said:


> Second that statement. Post stats. Don't make this mistake.



What exactly do you mean by that? I'll get my BF % checked soon


----------



## Onk (Sep 30, 2016)

Eatsleeplift said:


> What exactly do you mean by that? I'll get my BF % checked soon



age, weight, height, how much you train, years training are the usuals. If you're on cycle as well


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 30, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> I would like to know your current stats...?  The reason why is that many dudes want to "recomp" (myslef included) when they actually dont have enough muscle to do so...
> 
> Now, I think that cardio may get a bad rap on this board.... And I do hear the brothers' logic on this thought... However, I feel (broscience) that cardio, after intense compound weight training, or maybe at a completely separate time, could be helpful in increasing metabolism, thus giving a little extra kick in body recomp...



Cardio is the devil. I don't go over sets of 5. Not because I can't, but because it's bullshit and its cardio. And also because I can't.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 30, 2016)

I gotta start some form of cardio after my meet. Something to get my heart rate up and to help me not be out of breath playing with the kids

Its sad I'm 32 and get out of breath banging the wife.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 30, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I gotta start some form of cardio after my meet. Something to get my heart rate up and to help me not be out of breath playing with the kids
> 
> Its sad I'm 32 and get out of breath banging the wife.



You got a prowler in yer gym, Mate? That'll do the trick. Else just skipping rope at the house for 20 mins will do ya.


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Oct 1, 2016)

Onk said:


> age, weight, height, how much you train, years training are the usuals. If you're on cycle as well



Age is 22 
Weight- 198
Years training - shit...i have been lifting for awhile. But seriously training where I actually knew what I was doing probably 3 maybe a little longer. But a good bit of time. Steady time at that. 

Never taken a cycle yet. I want to. 

Also got my BF checked today and I'm at about 11%


----------

